# Glitched Valentine's Roses Fixed *AND AN IMPORTANT WARNING*



## Justin (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey folks. Last Saturday, we had a limited time collectible in the TBT Shop called the Valentine's Rose. There is a glitch however with the item where if you deactivate the item in your inventory (also known as unchecking the Active box) then you will not be able to reactivate the item later. (also known as checking the Active box again)

However, I'm very happy to announce that those who previously had their roses affected by this glitch by 9:50PM Pacific today should now have theirs fixed. If you're not seeing them visible on your profile, be sure to enable and disable the Hidden checkbox.

*Please note however that we have NOT patched the glitch itself at this time. We have just fixed the roses which were already glitched. This means you still need to be careful and NOT deactivate them or uncheck the Active checkbox. If you glitch a rose after this warning, we cannot gurantee you can get it reactivated again.*

Also, they were supposed to disappear today but since some have had theirs glitched for the entire week, we'll keep them for the weekend.

Justin


----------



## Bowie (Feb 21, 2015)

I wish we could keep them. There's just something very nice about going back to look at them, being reminded that somebody took time out of their day to send you something nice.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Yaaay! Thank you!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I wish we could keep them. There's just something very nice about going back to look at them, being reminded that somebody took time out of their day to send you something nice.



Coming soon with TBT Gold Membership[sup]TM[/sup]


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Coming soon with TBT Gold Membership[sup]TM[/sup]



Please no spoilers.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 21, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Coming soon with TBT Gold Membership[sup]TM[/sup]



You're killing me, man.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 21, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Coming soon with TBT Gold Membership[sup]TM[/sup]


They better reactivate the interest button for "gold" members.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> They better reactivate the interest button for "gold" members.



TBT is not a pay to win site. TBT Gold Membership[sup]TM[/sup] will only be for minor benefits.

I feel the need to mention this is a joke.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 21, 2015)

oath2order said:


> TBT is not a pay to win site. TBT Gold Membership[sup]TM[/sup] will only be for minor benefits.
> 
> I feel the need to mention this is a joke.


lol, I know you're joking. wow


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2015)

No I'm saying that for future people who read that


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 21, 2015)

nooooooo don't take them away forever they're so pretty


----------



## xxxmadison (Feb 21, 2015)

wtf do you mean they're going to 'disappear'


----------



## kassie (Feb 21, 2015)

xxxmadison said:


> wtf do you mean they're going to 'disappear'



They "disappear" (basically stay hidden) until next Valentine's day.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 21, 2015)

but valentines day is a stupid sadboy day and roses are forever :l


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Why do they have to disappear ;( they look so good !


----------



## alesha (Feb 21, 2015)

I agree!


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 21, 2015)

Please let us keep the roses... it was a gift that someone cared to gift.... make them unsendable sure but let us keep our gifts :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 21, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Why do they have to disappear ;( they look so good !



Because they're only for valentines day. They disappear to appear within the season.


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 21, 2015)

No, don't take them away! You don't take away birthstones. You don't take away those eggs or those feathers. Why should the roses be any different. Have a poll before you do things like that.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 21, 2015)

They took them away last year too, it's not like this is a new thing. They'll be back next year.

They'll disappear because they're roses. Roses die eventually. Now I really want to include a Doctor Who thing in here...


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2015)

pls don't take them away ;-; they make my inventory so pretty.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

Didn't work. Still won't appear for me. I bought the rose on Valentine's day btw.


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 21, 2015)

Are they going to fade before disappearing again?


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2015)

xxxmadison said:


> wtf do you mean they're going to 'disappear'





Bluedressblondie said:


> No, don't take them away! You don't take away birthstones. You don't take away those eggs or those feathers. Why should the roses be any different. Have a poll before you do things like that.



It was announced they would disappear until next year in the thread, just as they did last year. This is nothing sudden or new. They don't disappear forever, just until next Valentine's Day. 



Justin said:


> Spread the love today on TBT by gifting a Valentine's Rose collectible item to your favourite special someone! <3
> 
> You can purchase a Valentine's Rose collectible item from the TBT Shop for a limited time. However, you'll have to share the love and gift it to someone else as it can't be displayed by the purchaser. Stock will be refilled throughout the next 24 hours or so until we run out.
> 
> ...







Norski said:


> Didn't work. Still won't appear for me. I bought the rose on Valentine's day btw.



Make sure to hide it and unhide it using the Hidden checkbox.



Skyfall said:


> Are they going to fade before disappearing again?



Nope!


----------



## Silversea (Feb 21, 2015)

Spoiler: Permanent rose exploit:



Step 1. Get the rose image file.
Step 2. Put them in your signature.
Step 3. ???
Step 4. Eternal roses.

Err I'm not making a mistake point this out, stay away Resetti! Eh it is hardly site-breaking to know you can put images in signatures.



idk mods can delete this if it is unsuitable to post.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Spoiler: Permanent rose exploit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg embedding images you elite hacker!!


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

I clicked hidden then unclicked it but it's not showing the activation box as an option.


----------



## Coach (Feb 21, 2015)

The glitch didn't affect me, but thank you for fixing it for other people!


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Let's all have a rose funeral for when they disappear.


----------



## Peisinoe (Feb 21, 2015)

Norski said:


> I clicked hidden then unclicked it but it's not showing the activation box as an option.



You said you bought it..from the shop? It won't show up if you bought 2015 rose from shop, you have to receive a 2015 rose for it to work.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 21, 2015)

Justin said:


> Omg embedding images you elite hacker!!



2pro4u

First thing I can do as honorary hacker is ban Resetti for abuse and harassment of users, add interest back and release blue roses to troll everyone.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 21, 2015)

dont hav collectible u want????? JUST PUT IMG IN SIGNATURE
work evrytime. a++


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2015)

Silversea said:


> 2pro4u
> 
> First thing I can do as honorary hacker is ban Resetti for abuse and harassment of users, add interest back and release blue roses to troll everyone.



You're hired.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 21, 2015)

Justin said:


> You're hired.



xD tbt humor


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 21, 2015)

Silversea said:


> 2pro4u
> 
> First thing I can do as honorary hacker is ban Resetti for abuse and harassment of users, add interest back and release blue roses to troll everyone.



Don't forget to restock the shop with everything ever released and make the Japanese letters be unlimited and ONE BELL!


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 22, 2015)

Silversea said:


> 2pro4u
> 
> First thing I can do as honorary hacker is ban Resetti for abuse and harassment of users, add interest back and release blue roses to troll everyone.



do itttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt jks, theyd take it away eventually anyways lol


----------



## Meadows (Feb 23, 2015)

Trust me, I Private Messaged Justin and it has been like 3 days and he never replied. They're going to be gone.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 23, 2015)

Wendy Marvell said:


> Trust me, I Private Messaged Justin and it has been like 3 days and he never replied. They're going to be gone.



About?


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 23, 2015)

I already miss my roses.


----------



## Meadows (Feb 23, 2015)

I deleted the exact message, however it basically asked why make them inactive, for almost the whole year, otherwise theres really no point to the roses. You shouldn't remove the roses for almost the entire year.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I already miss my roses.



I agree!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 23, 2015)

It's just a fun little event collectible.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 23, 2015)

But I spent so many bells making my friends know my e-schlong really cares about them!!!

I want a refund or atleast a footrub.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

bye bye roses, until next year


----------



## Minties (Feb 26, 2015)

Valentine's day sucks anyways


----------



## Bowie (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, at least I still have my bragging rights for having every single birthstone collectible.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 28, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Well, at least I still have my bragging rights for having every single birthstone collectible.



I hope everyone who has been here for a year does...if not Justin is not advertising well enough.

All I'm surprised this thread still lives.


----------

